# bala shark



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm not at all considering getting any bala sharks because they will soon outgrow my tank, but I have a general question after some reading on the internet.

I heard that they're schooling fish that like to at least be in pairs to feel secure and prevent stress, but I also read of a lot of people keeping only one. So, which is it? Do they do well alone, or do they have to be at least in pairs? And do they school with other sharks, like rainbow or black sharks?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

They prefer to school. Like any fish there are exceptions to the rule. I had one because its mate died and he lived for 8 years with tin foil barbs as his school . This worked because they grew together and were about the same size in length.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I couldn't agree more Mr. Doyle. Most people who keep Balas keep only one because 2 won't fit in their tank. I just came from a fishstore that had 1 foot balas in their huge tank (about 12). Very sociable and active. Just too big for me.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

In my opinion balas shouldn't be kept in aquariums at all, they grow too big. Then they get frustrated and just bounce from the glasses and get hurt.


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

bala sharks arent really sharks but is actually related to the minnow, so it might school with them only out of lonelyness. I agree that they shouldnt be as popular as they are because they are endangered for one thing, and they grow to 17 inches and NEED a group of them to "function" properly. mine are a smidge over 10 inches and still growing! I have pretty large set ups also.


----------

